# Free scarf pattern



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

It's listed on ravelry but here is a direct link in English
http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

This was posted before. Several KPers have made clarifications on the pattern directions. It is an absolutely beautiful scarf.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> This was posted before. Several KPers have made clarifications on the pattern directions. It is an absolutely beautiful scarf.


Thanks


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Lovely... can't wait to see all your versions of this one


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

attycasner said:


> It's listed on ravelry but here is a direct link in English
> http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/


I posted th is a couple months ago and a big discussion ensued about the yarn used, the needles, and how to make the flower.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295646-1.html


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting . I had missed this link earlier for the English version .


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Lovely scarf. Thank you for posting the pattern.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Very pretty scarf. Thanks for the link.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Lovely scarf pattern.Thanks


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern link!Lovely pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you very much for the pattern in English. The scarf is beautiful.


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

What does cross yarn over after the slip stitch?


----------



## rickey (Sep 3, 2013)

Love this.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it, thanks for the pattern link


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

What a beautiful pattern, thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

attycasner said:


> It's listed on ravelry but here is a direct link in English
> http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/


Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very pretty scarf. It will be put on my to do list.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

